
Have a profile pic, lets black it with this to protest against SOPA - zeppelin_7
http://www.isingh.info/blog/2012/01/18/have-a-profile-pic-lets-black-it-out-this-week/
======
dpres
I'm using this version: <http://bayimg.com/CalNEAaDP>

